# Crock-Pot Slow Cooker Owners read this!!!



## stormywood (Jul 10, 2009)

READ THIS IF YOU OWN A CROCK-POT: While finding out how to complain to Rival about my crock-pot exploding, I came across a recall list. OMG, I had no idea, seems they are having ALOT of problems, cords melting, crocks shattering, handles coming off, lids exploding, etc... so check your crock-pots and be safe!


----------



## Peace n Quiet (Jun 16, 2003)

stormywood said:


> READ THIS IF YOU OWN A CROCK-POT: While finding out how to complain to Rival about my crock-pot exploding, I came across a recall list. OMG, I had no idea, seems they are having ALOT of problems, cords melting, crocks shattering, handles coming off, lids exploding, etc... so check your crock-pots and be safe!


Can you post a link to the recall list?


----------



## jlrbhjmnc (May 2, 2010)

Uh-oh. Thanks for the heads up. I found this link, but it's from 2005:

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml05/05236.html


----------



## busymomof7 (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I once had a large crockpot (don't remember what brand) and when I picked it up (empty) the carrying handles broke. I was always so glad it wasn't hot when I lifted it. I later found out that the crockpot had been recalled for that defect.


----------



## frugalbunny (Jul 8, 2006)

My crockpot handles lossen up every so often so keep a small screwdriver in the drawer by the sink, I am consdtantly having to tighten handles on pans and crockpot. I check them often and sometimes they don't seem loose but they are.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I burned a crockpot cord into, but it was my fault. I didn't notice it was lying across a hot stove eye.

OOPS...


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I'm glad that I don't actually leave my crockpot on when I'm not at home. I do know a lot of folks who do, so I'll be passing this warning along.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

The only problems I've had are with crockpots made within the last 10-15 years, and I've had a problem with just about every brand, of one kind or another, broken handles, warped lids, melted feet, burned counter tops, shorted-out cords, one fire, etc.

Plus they all cook way too hot! Some new government regulation that they had to increase the temp, but now they cook everything too fast, defeating the whole purpose of slow cooking, or they burn it even if you cook it on low. Recipes that I've been making to perfection for 30 years turned out either tough and chewy, too watery/soupy, burnt to a crisp or cooked to mush when cooked in the newer crockpots.

The only crockpots I use now are all made in the 1970s and 1980s. I buy them in thrift stores or off eBay. They're better made, cook at a better temperature, have longer, removable and interchangeable cords, and last a lot longer! I have a couple I bought new in the 1980s, and they're still going strong with constant use. I also have several others bought used, and they're holding up just fine too, and all my recipes come out perfect in them...works for me!

I gave the new ones a more than fair shot, but now someone would have to pay ME to take one, lol!

P.S. I've been cooking in crockpots and leaving them home unattended for 30+ years and never had a problem, except with the newer ones, and if you use those you should check them every hour or so, and something still might go haywire between check times!


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

I have my Mom's crockpot from the late 1970s. It has the removable crockery insert. The outer shell part stays in a dedicated spot on the counter and only gets unplugged and moved to clean it. No problems with it after all these years and it has definitely seen a LOT of use. I had a modern crockpot but when Mom died and Dad gave me hers, I donated my new one to charity. It cooked way too hot.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

OK how does one tell what year the pots were made in? Is there some sort of markings somewhere on them?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I sure don;t understand this cooks to hot that is being posted.
I have a 2 year old Proctor Silex, that has 3 settings. Keep Warm,,, Low,,, High. 
I leave it on low all night, and then put it on high as I throw in potatoes to get them done in about couple of hours. But I sure have not seen the unit cooking at some would say very high temps at all. That is why I kick it up on high to do the spuds in 2 to 3 hours. Depending on the size of the tatters.
But I do leave it on top of the microwave so getting hot underneath is no problem at all.
Has a short cord on this one.
But my larger slow cooker I put in a heavier and longer cord, so no trouble their either. That one the brand name is just Crock Pot. That is the name.
No problem with that at all either as I have made lots of chili in the winter time in that one.
Added Note:
Both have a removable pot, that is the only kind I would ever buy.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I guess I've been fortunate.

I have 2...a "regular size" one that I've had for over 20 years and a large one that I've had for about 7 or 8 years, both of which are still going strong...never had any problems with either one.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Me too. I have 3, in 3 sizes. The little one I inherited from my mom; it's got a plastic lid and isn't good for much besides keeping something warm for a party. But I use the big one and the mid-size one all the time, both Rival Crock-Pots, never had a bit of trouble with them. The medium one just has Low & High; the big one also has Warm. I love them and have no problem with the idea of leaving them on all day when I'm not home. It's on a GFCI outlet so if it did short out, the outlet would trip and I'd just come home to raw food. 

BTW I checked the model number for the recall and mine isn't on there. Thanks for posting the info.


----------



## atobols (Jan 7, 2010)

jlrbhjmnc said:


> Uh-oh. Thanks for the heads up. I found this link, but it's from 2005:
> 
> http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml05/05236.html


Mine is on the list and it's a good thing too, one handle is broken in half and the heat setting knob broke off a long time ago.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

arabian knight said:


> I sure don;t understand this cooks to hot that is being posted.
> I have a 2 year old Proctor Silex, that has 3 settings. Keep Warm,,, Low,,, High.
> Added Note:
> Both have a removable pot, that is the only kind I would ever buy.


The older crockpots (prior to 2000) cook at a lower temperature than the newer ones. The older ones cook around 170F on low, which the USDA deemed not to be safe for some meats, so the newer ones cook around 200. I much prefer the older ones as you can actually slow cook on them for 8-12 hours, but the newer ones cook much faster.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I've been using crock pots since they first came out. Wore out a few too!

My common sense told me not to leave one alone while we're gone. Just as I don''t run the washer, dryer or dishwasher. I make certain that the coffeepot and curling iron are off too. Even if it's new, nope, not unless I'm home!

when I get a new crock pot, I watch how hot it gets and adjust my cooking time accordingly!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Well, that explains why my recipes that I've used for years now seem to scorch and burn. I'm using newer crockpots and I've ruined tomatoes I was cooking down for sauce, roasts, and chicken. I thought I'd lost my touch, lol. Maybe I need to be looking for the older ones again. I do insist on the crocks that come out for washing - no "one-piecers" for me ever again.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Nice to know I'm not crazy, my new one seems to cook WAY too hot. I do prefer my one that's about 12yo (with a broken handle, lol) -- guess I'll check the recall list.
Thanks!


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I had a Hamilton Beach crock explode in my hand when I was cleaning it. It was cool and it shattered and I received very bad cuts has April.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I have a West Bend & A Hamilton Beach slow cooker & crock pot but I'm still going to be keeping a closer eye on them.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I pick up the older ones at the thrift stores dirt cheap- cause I like being able to slow cook them- not the way the newer ones run so danged hot!


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

Ardie/WI said:


> I've been using crock pots since they first came out. Wore out a few too!
> 
> My common sense told me not to leave one alone while we're gone. Just as I don''t run the washer, dryer or dishwasher. I make certain that the coffeepot and curling iron are off too. Even if it's new, nope, not unless I'm home!
> 
> when I get a new crock pot, I watch how hot it gets and adjust my cooking time accordingly!


I'm the same way. I just don't like the thoughts of leaving a crock pot going while no one is around. 

I've never had a problem with the crock pot, but thanks for posting the heads up, OP.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Katskitten said:


> OK how does one tell what year the pots were made in? Is there some sort of markings somewhere on them?


Hmm, that's hard to say, unless you've been around since they were new, like me, lol!  I just looked at mine, and none of them have dates on them anywhere. Some you can tell by the colors...harvest gold, avocado green, brown, rust, etc. (you've got to not care about how they look, lol). The ones made in the 80s tend to be in softer, country style colors like dusty blue, rose, buttercup yellow, soft green, etc.

Others I can tell by the shapes or brand names. Proctor Silex and West Bend are probably two of the oldest, but they do make new ones too. As far as I know, all of the Proctor Silex ones are round, and the West Bends are rectangular and have a griddle type plate the pot sits on. I do prefer the type with the removable crock or the West Bend metal rectangular pots, but a lot of older ones were the one-piece style, which are a pain to clean! I steer clear of those, lol.

Another clue is the temp settings. Older ones tended to have low/medium/high settings or even 1/2/3/4/5 type adjustments, and I even have a a couple that are multi-use and have a temp setting plug like an electric skillet that ranges from 150 to 450.



Peacock said:


> I love them and have no problem with the idea of leaving them on all day when I'm not home. It's on a GFCI outlet so if it did short out, the outlet would trip and I'd just come home to raw food.


I don't have a GFCI outlet, but I do use surge protector cords to plug in all of my small appliances, which I turn off when not in use. That way if something goes wrong, like you said, it will just trigger the surge protector and shut it down, no harm done. 

I thought I'd lost my touch (or my mind, lol) too when I started cooking things badly in the newer pots, but when it happened over and over from one brand to the next I knew it wasn't just me. So I did some internet research and discovered the new regulations for higher temps. The last new one I bought I really had high hopes for. It had a single base with three interchangeable crocks in 2, 4 and 6-quart sizes...that thing burnt food to a crisp on the "warm" setting!  That's when I threw in the towel and declared a moratorium on new ones, ha! 

P.S. Someone mentioned cooking down foods. I use an electric roaster to prepare stuff for canning, and the new higher setting is true for new roasters too! I bought one last Thanksgiving because my old one was packed away (long story), and it burned a large turkey to a crisp in 45 minutes! So stay away from new roasters too if you're planning to slow cook or cook down anything to thicken it.

Sorry this is so long, but hope it helps someone.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I've got a Rival Slow Cooker programmable Smart-Pot. I use it quite frequently for roasts and stews. I use the 10 hour setting and have never had a bit of trouble from it. 
I admit, I've been bad. I leave it cook while we are at work occasionally.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I remember when crock pots first came out (yeah, I'm THAT old!). The selling point was you could put a meal in before going to work and come home to it all cooked. I used them that way for many many years, until the newer ones came out and they cook so dang fast you can't leave them on all day. 
If I were to use one now while away from the house, I'd put it in the outside shed -- just in case it decided to malfunction.


----------

